# Beer on the Pier



## jeepnsurf (Feb 16, 2009)

Is it ok to bring beer out on the Pensacola Pier?


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

yep


----------



## jeepnsurf (Feb 16, 2009)

cool, thanks


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

If it wasnt..I wouldnt fish it!:letsdrink..Oh yeah and no bottles..So bring enough cans for the both of us!


----------

